# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Анонсы событий в Москве

## Aniruddha das

Лекции по священным писаниям
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
с 17 по 23 января 2011 г.

Утренняя лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (с 7:50 до 9:00)
17 Пн. ШБ 3.3.14 - E.М. Амбариша прабху
18 Вт. ШБ 3.3.15 - E.М. Ачала прабху
19 Ср. ШБ 3.3.16–17 – Е.М. Шачисута прабху
20 Чт. ШБ 3.3.18 - Е.М. Авадхута Прия прабху
21 Пт. ШБ 3.3.19 - Е.М. Радха Дамодар прабху
22 Сб. ШБ 3.3.20 - уточняется
23 Вс. ШБ 3.3.21 - Е.М. Кришнананда прабху


Вечерняя лекция по «Бхагавад-гите» (с 18:00 до 19:00)
17 Пн. и 18 Вт. (с 17:00 до 19:00) В рамках фестиваля лидеров санкиртаны «Санкиртана-катха»
19 Ср. Киртан Е.С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами
20 Чт. БГ 2.34 - Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
21 Пт. Маха-киртан
22 Сб. Индийская программа (на английском языке)
23 Вс. Воскресная программа с 13:00

Если вы не можете присутствовать на лекции в храме, то для вас всегда доступно прямое вещание лекций на сайтеwww.krishna.ruв разделе «Прямая ТВ трансляция» или на www.vedamedia.ru в разделе «Трансляции»!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем вас в субботу 22 января в 15.00 на программу в Центре "на Ботаническом".
Лекцию прочитает матаджи Арчи.

Пожалуйста, приходите и приводите с собой друзей!

В программе:
15:00 - Киртан
16:00 - Лекция Шримати Арчи
17:00 - Пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Команда Центра "на Ботаническом"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты по субботам проходит семинар на тему "Распространение и изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады".

22 января участие в семинаре примут: Шьяма-Кунда прабху и Прабхупада Дас прабху.

Время и место проведения: каждую субботу с 12:30 до 14:30 в алтарной.

Ведущий - Прабхупада Дас прабху
Телефон 8-926-431-46-61

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм на "Динамо", которая состоится 23 января 2011 г.!

Расписание:
14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
*16:00 – Лекция Шримана Чарудешны прабху*
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Огромное спасибо всем преданным, которые своими пожертвованиями поддерживают воскресные фестивали. Традиция воскресных пиров доставляет большое удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде. А домохозяевам эта традиция помогает выполнять свою дхарму: раздачу прасада. Чтобы компенсировать расход средств на подготовку и поддержание воскресных пиров из фонда Божеств, вы можете пожертвовать 100-200 рублей. А чтобы выполнить свою дхарму грихастхи, можно оплатить расходы храма еще за нескольких гостей, пришедших первый раз в храм или малоимущих.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Наталья А.

Лекции по священным писаниям
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты
с 24 по 30 января 2011 г.

Утренняя лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (с 7:50 до 9:00)

24 Пн. ШБ 3.3.22 - E.М. Прабхупада Дас прабху
25 Вт. ШБ 3.3.23 - E.М. Атул Кришна прабху
26 Ср. ШБ 3.3.24 – Е.М. Парамананда Пури прабху
27 Чт. ШБ 3.3.25-26 - Е.М. Адити-духкхаха прабху
28 Пт. ШБ 3.3.27 - Е.М. Вивасван прабху
29 Сб. ШБ 3.3.28 - Е.М. Вишнутаттва прабху
30 Вс. ШБ 3.4.1 - Е.М. Кришнананда прабху

Вечерняя лекция по «Бхагавад-гите» (с 18:00 до 19:00)

24 Пн. БГ 3.34 - Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
25 Вт. БГ 3.35 - Е.М. Падманабха прабху
26 Ср. БГ 3.36 - Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
27 Чт. БГ 3.37 - Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
28 Пт. Маха-киртан
29 Сб. Индийская программа (на английском языке)
30 Вс. Воскресная программа с 13:00

Если вы не можете присутствовать на лекции в храме, то для вас всегда доступно прямое вещание лекций на сайте www.krishna.ru в разделе «Прямая ТВ-трансляция» или на www.vedamedia.ru в разделе «Трансляции»!

----------


## Наталья А.

Этот раздел могут видеть все или только зарегистрированные?
Логичнее было бы поставить его туда, где его могли бы увидеть все.

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие преданные!
В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты по субботам проходит семинар на тему "Распространение и изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады".

29 января участие в семинаре примут: Брахмананда прабху и Прабхупада Дас прабху.

Время и место проведения: каждую субботу с 12:30 до 14:30 в алтарной.

Ведущий - Прабхупада Дас прабху
Телефон 8-926-431-46-61

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Кажется, это большой секрет - ибо нигде не сообщалось... Сейчас в Москве находится Адити-дукха-ха Прабху. Он поет утренние и вечерние киртаны в храме на Динамо. Гаура-арати обещали до пятницы включительно  :smilies:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Этот раздел могут видеть все или только зарегистрированные?
> Логичнее было бы поставить его туда, где его могли бы увидеть все.


Все видят.

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на праздничную программу
в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты (на "Динамо"),
посвященную явлению Господа Варахи и Господа Нитьянанды,
которая состоится 15 и 16 февраля 2011 г.!

Примерное расписание

15 февраля, вторник:
утро - абхишека мурти Варахадева, Вараха-катха.
вечер - ягья, чтение вараха-кавачи, угощение, гаура-арати.

16 февраля, среда
утро - Нитьянанда-катха.
вечер - абхишека, лекция, прасад, маха-гаура-арати.

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие вайшнави!
3 февраля в храме на "Динамо" в Малом учебном классе будет проходить нама-хатта «Санкиртана для матаджи».
Начало в 14:00.
Ведущая Садхви Гаури д.д.
Приходите, пожалуйста!
Обратная связь по телефону 8965-321-89-43 (Садхви Гаури д.д.)

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие преданные!
В Вайшнавском университете объявляется набор в группы на курс «Бхакти-шастры» (обучение бесплатное):
с февраля по август 2011 г., по воскресеньям.
Курс рассчитан на 80 занятий.
Желающие могут записаться по телефону: 8-926-340-64-78 (Юга-Прия д.д.)

Первое вводное занятие состоится в субботу (5 февраля) с 10 до 12.
Занятия будут проводиться в какой-то из дней недели - время проведения занятий по согласованию.
По вопросам обращайтесь по телефону 8985-778-62-83 (Натарадж дас).

ТАКЖЕ продолжается набор для заочного изучения курса «Основы философии и духовной практики сознания Кришны».
Курс рассчитан для преданных, желающих подготовиться к получению 1-й инициации.
Консультации по воскресеньям с 16:00 до 18:00.
Обращайтесь по телефону 8-985-778-62-83 (Натарадж д.).

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Мы приглашаем Вас 29 января принять участие в собрании «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».
Этот клуб объединяет вайшнавов, которые в дни экадаши регулярно повторяют повышенное число кругов джапы.

Каждый Экадаши собрание клуба проходит в 10:00 в храме на "Динамо".
Ведущий - Ачала прабху.
Каждое собрание даёт возможность каждому углубить свои отношения с маха-мантрой, погрузиться в океан нектара святого имени и стать полноправным членом «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».

Телефон для справок: 8-953-419-12-39 – Елена.
"Клуб Харидаса Тхакура" в интернете - http://vkontakte.ru/club21522201

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо", которая состоится 30 января 2011!

Утреннюю лекцию по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.3.28) прочитает Е.М. Ачала прабху.

Расписание воскресной программы:
14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
16:00 – Лекция Шримана Ангиры Муни прабху
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Огромное спасибо всем преданным, которые своими пожертвованиями поддерживают воскресные фестивали. Традиция воскресных пиров доставляет большое удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде. А домохозяевам эта традиция помогает выполнять свою дхарму: раздачу прасада. Чтобы компенсировать расход средств на подготовку и поддержание воскресных пиров из фонда Божеств, Вы можете пожертвовать 100-200 рублей. А чтобы выполнить свою дхарму грихастхи, можно оплатить расходы храма еще за нескольких гостей, пришедших первый раз в храм или малоимущих.

Ждем вас!

Телефон для обратной связи 8925-837-76-32

----------


## Aniruddha das

Према-прачарана ара пашанда-далана дуи-карйе авадхута карена бхрамана
Господь Нитьянанда, самый выдающийся преданный Господа,
странствовал по свету в двумя целями -
распространение метода бхакти и покорение атеистов.
(Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Антья, 3. 149)

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на праздничную программу
в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты ("на Динамо"),
посвященную явлению Господа Варахи и Господа Нитьянанды,
которая состоится 15 и 16 февраля 2011!

Примерное расписание

15 февраля, вторник:
утро - абхишека мурти Варахадева, Вараха-катха.
вечер - ягья, чтение вараха-кавачи, угощение, гаура-арати.

16 февраля, среда
утро - Нитьянанда-катха.
вечер - абхишека, лекция, прасад, маха-гаура-арати.

Ваше участие

Если вы чувствуете, что готовы взять на себя ответственность за ту или иную сферу организации фестиваля, позвоните по телефону 8(925)837-7632, мы поможем вам найти ваше служение.
Если по той или иной причине, вопреки своему желанию, вы не можете физически или практически принять участия в подготовке, вы можете внести свой вклад в подготовку праздника, сделав посильное пожертвование. Примерный бюджет праздников:
Цветы Божествам – 60 тыс.руб.
Пиры Божествам – 60 тыс.руб.
Ягьи – 15 тыс.руб.
Абхишеки – 35 тыс.руб.
Новые одежды Божествам – 20 тыс.руб.

Мы будем очень рады вашему участию! Пожертвования принимаются в Отделе приема пожертвований (второй этаж второго здания Храма) с пометкой "на Вараха Двадаши" или "на Нитьянанда Трайодаши".
Пожалуйста, помните: помимо неиссякаемого духовного блага, вы получите заряд хорошего настроения и поможете приобщиться к нему всем гостям и участникам празднования.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
Информация для тех, кто планирует получать инициацию (1-ю или 2-ю) в Индии на Гаура-пурниму.

Вам необходимо до 5-го февраля сдать заполненные анкеты для рассмотрения их на брахманическом совете МОСК.
Ближайший совет состоится в середине февраля.

Анкеты сдавать секретарю Марии (8903-780-31-61).
По вопросам, связанным с анкетой, обращайтесь к Анубхаве д.д. (8917-508-01-51).

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем вайшнавов и гостей храма на "Динамо" принимать регулярное участие в поддержании и уборке территории храма, особенно в зимнюю снежную пору, в тёплой и дружной атмосфере служения.

Все желающие – собираемся в фойе у кафе около алтарной после завтрака завтра и каждое воскресенье.

Контакты: 8965-214-85-27 (Денис), 8926-170-48-82 (Дима).

----------


## ramachandra

Желательно знать по часам начало и конец программы

----------


## Наталья А.

Ближе к праздникам становится известно точное время обычно.

----------


## Наталья А.

Лекции по священным писаниям
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты
с 31 января по 6 февраля 2011 г.

Утренняя лекция по "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (с 7:50 до 9:00)

31 Пн. Шрила Прабхупада (видео)
1 Вт. ШБ 3.4.1 Е.М. Намананда прабху
2 Ср. ШБ 3.4.2 Е.М. Ангира Муни прабху
3 Чт. ШБ 3.4.3 Е.М. Радха Дамодара прабху
4 Пт. ШБ 3.4.5-6 Е.М. Прабхупада дас прабху
5 Сб. ШБ 3.4.7-8 Е.М. Даял Гауранга прабху
6 Вс. ШБ 3.4.9 Е.М. Кришнананда прабху

Вечерняя лекция по "Бхагавад-гите" (с 18:00 до 19:00)

31 Пн. - 3 Чт. Бг 3.37-3.40 Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
4 Пт. Маха-киртан
5 Сб. Индийская программа (на английском)
6 Вс. Воскресная программа с 13:00

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие преданные!
В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты по субботам проходит семинар на тему "Распространение и изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады".

5 февраля участие в семинаре примут: Ачарья прабху и Алангья прабху (истории), Прабхупада Дас прабху (обзорный курс обучения на 20 уроков).

Время и место проведения: каждую субботу с 12:30 до 14:30 в алтарной.
Ведущий - Прабхупада Дас прабху.
Телефон 8-926-431-46-61.

Для желающих после семинара выезд на санкиртану на 2-3 часа.

----------


## Наталья А.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем вас в субботу, 5 февраля, в 15:00 на программу в Центре на "Ботаническом".
Лекцию прочитает Акинчана Кришна прабху.

Также вы можете подъехать пораньше на ВВЦ. В 13:00 от метро ВДНХ (круглый выход, 1 вагон из центра) стартует харинама. Если кто-то хочет праздника и хочет по-настоящему зарядиться духовной энергией, приходите. Мы все сами туда пойдем, а оттуда - на программу.

А в программе как всегда:
15:00 - Киртан
16:00 - Лекция Е.М. Акинчаны Кришны прабху
17:00 - Пир
18:30 - Гаура-арати

Пожалуйста, приходите и приводите с собой друзей!

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Команда Центра на "Ботаническом"

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм на "Динамо", которая состоится 6 февраля 2011 г.!

Расписание:

14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
16:00 – лекция Шримана Шри Гаурахари прабху
18:00 – праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Огромное спасибо всем преданным, которые своими пожертвованиями поддерживают воскресные фестивали. Традиция воскресных пиров доставляет большое удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде. А домохозяевам эта традиция помогает выполнять свою дхарму: раздачу прасада. Чтобы компенсировать расход средств на подготовку и поддержание воскресных пиров из фонда Божеств, вы можете пожертвовать 100-200 рублей. А чтобы выполнить свою дхарму грихастхи, можно оплатить расходы храма еще за нескольких гостей, пришедших первый раз в храм или малоимущих.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Наталья А.

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас 12 и 13 февраля в храм на "Динамо"!
Этими программами мы открываем торжества по случаю 40-летия приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Россию.

12 февраля:

14:00 – начало программы, киртан в пандале
*15:00 – Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа*
16:30 – концерт, совместное воспевание с группой "Гопал Бхаджан", презентация нового альбома и новой песни "Приезд Прабхупады на Запад"
18:00 – Угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

13 февряля:

14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
*16:00 – Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа*
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Ждем вас и ваших друзей!

----------


## Наталья А.

Лекции по священным писаниям
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисута
с 7 по 13 февраля 2011 г.

Утренняя лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (с 7:50 до 9:00):

7 Пн. - Шрила Прабхупада (видео)
8 Вт. ШБ 3.4.10 - Е.М. Субал Сакха прабху
9 Ср. ШБ 3.4.11 - Е.М. Виджитатма прабху
10 Чт. ШБ 3.4.12 - Е.М. Кришнадас Кавирадж прабху
11 Пт. ШБ 3.4.13 - Е.М. Радха Дамодар прабху
12 Сб. ШБ 3.4.14-15 - уточняется
13 Вс. ШБ 3.4.16 - Е.М. Кришнананда прабху

Вечерняя лекция по "Бхагавад-гите" (с 18:00 до 19:00):

7 Пн. Бг 3.41 - Е.М. Агнидев прабху
8 Вт. Бг 3.42 - Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
9 Ср. Бг 3.43 - бхакта Александр
10 Чт. Бг 4.1 - бхакта Дмитрий
11 Пт. - Маха-киртан
12 Сб. - Индийская программа (на английском)
13 Вс. - Воскресная программа с 13:00

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

У нас для вас есть радостная новость - подмосковный Харинама-Ретрит с участием Е.С. Шачинанданы Свами Махараджа, Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа и Е.М. Адити-дукха-ха прабху состоится С 3 ПО 9 МАЯ.

Всю информацию вы можете получить на сайте holynameretreat.jimdo.com.

Ждем ваших заявок на участие в Ретрите, где будем рады послужить вам.

Любая информация по телефонам: 8916-238-09-70 или 8964-71-99-343.

В служении Вам,
Никунджа Васини д.д.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие Вайшнавы!
Мы приглашаем Вас 14-го февраля принять участие в собрании «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».
Этот клуб объединяет вайшнавов, которые в дни Экадаши регулярно повторяют повышенное число кругов джапы.

Уровни:
32 круга (8 грантх) - Ашта Грантха Пати;
64 круга - Экалакха Пати;
108 кругов - Экадаши Прийа;
128 кругов - 2 Лакх Пати;
174 круга - 3 Лакх Пати.
Каждый Экадаши собрание клуба проходит в 10:00 в храме «на Динамо».
Ведущий - Ачала прабху.

Каждое собрание даёт возможность каждому углубить свои отношения с маха-мантрой, погрузиться в океан нектара святого имени и стать полноправным членом «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».

Телефон для справок: 8953-419-12-39 - Елена
«Клуб Харидаса Тхакура» в интернете - http://vkontakte.ru/club21522201

--------------------------------------

Дорогие преданные,
приглашаем Вас на празднование фестиваля «Джайа-Экадаши», который состоится 14-го февраля в 22:00 в йога-клубе «Таттва».

В эту ночь вы сможете отпраздновать не только Экадаши но и 2 явления Господа Варахадева и Господа Нитьянанды.

В программе фестиваля:
- ночной киртан;
- светомузыкальное представление;
- церемония освящения огня;
- пушпанджали Божеств;
- ночной семинар Ачалы прабху «В чём скрыта тайна»;
- получение благословений для себя и близких на духовный рост и удачу в жизни.

«Каждый соблюдающий священный Экадаши, несомненно достигнет высшей обители Господа Вишну, так велика награда за соблюдение этого наисвятейшего дня поста» («Брахманда-Пурана»)

А на следующий день (15 февраля) в храме «на Динамо» в 07:45 Вы сможете: прослушать лекцию по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и вкусить праздничный пир.
Время прерывания поста с 07:55 до 11:08.

Место проведения фестиваля: М. Павелецкая; ул. Летниковская д. 6а
http://yogatattva.ru/contacts/

По всем вопросам звоните по телефону: 2-104-108 - «Таттва»
8-926-121-84-77 - Наталия (координатор фестиваля)
Ночные фестивали Экадаши можно найти в интернете по адресу: WWW.САНКИРТАНА.TV
А также Вконтакте - www.vkontakte.ru/club7496495

----------


## Aniruddha das

НАЧАЛО НОВОГО КУРСА 12 ФЕВРАЛЯ 15:00.

"ГУРУ-ТАТТВА"

Истина о духовном учителе, изучение вайшнавской традиции передачи трансцендентного знания, осознание важности гуру (духовного учителя) в духовном развитии, как выбрать духовного учителя, как с ним поддерживать отношения, подготовка к посвящению, как научиться учиться, история гаудийа-вайшнавской сампрадаи, ложные учения и отклонения от авторитетных вайшнавских школ, уникальность МОСК и его основателя-ачарьи А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, изучение этикета вайшнавов, вайшнавские святые.

8 занятий.

Место проведения всех курсов: аудитория образовательных программ в храме «на Динамо» (Ленинградский проспект владение 39).

Справки по электронной почте v_universitet@rambler.ru или по телефон 8926-835-70-08 (Сатчитананда Кришна дас).

www.vayun.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекции по священным писаниям
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
с 14 по 20 февраля 2011 г.

Утренняя лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (с 7:50 до 9:00)
14 Пн. - Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада (видео)
15 Вт. – Вараха-катха (с 8:30 до 10:00)
16 Ср. – Нитьянанда-катха (с 8:00)
17 Чт. ШБ 3.4.17 - Е.М. Радха Дамодар прабху
18 Пт. ШБ 3.4.18 - Е.М. Кришна Аватар прабху
19 Сб. ШБ 3.4.19 - Е.М. Радха Чаран прабху
20 Вс. ШБ 3.4.20 - Е.М. Кришнананда прабху

Вечерняя лекция по «Бхагавад-гите» (с 18:00 до 19:00)
14 Пн. БГ 4.2 - Е.М. Мукунда Вилас прабху
15 Вт. – Ягья: чтение Вараха-кавачи (с 17:00)
16 Ср. – лекция Е.С. Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами (с 17:30 прямая трансляция из Маяпура)
17 Чт. БГ 4.3 - Е.М. Шри Гиридхари прабху
18 Пт. - Маха-киртан
19 Сб. - Индийская программа (на английском языке)
20 Вс. - Воскресная программа с 13:00

Если вы не можете присутствовать на лекции в храме, то для вас всегда доступно прямое вещание лекций на сайте www.krishna.ru в разделе «Прямая ТВ трансляция» или на www.vedamedia.ru в разделе «Трансляции»!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.

19 февраля, в субботу пройдет семинар на тему "Величие Вайшнавов-ачарьев и их роль в распространении книг Шрилы Прабхупады".

Участие в семинаре примут: Кришнананда прабху и Прабхупада Дас прабху.
Время и место проведения: каждую субботу с 12:30 до 14:30 в алтарной.

Для желающих в четверг (17 февраля) после утренней лекции выход на санкиртану С ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНОЙ ЗАПИСЬЮ.
Ведущий - Прабхупада Дас прабху
Телефон 8926-431-46-61

----------


## Aniruddha das

В спектакль "Послание любви", который готовится к 19 марту (Гаура-Пурнима), приглашаются матаджи с танцевальной подготовкой (рост от 168) для участия в танцевальных номерах.

Обращаться по телефону 8926-323-26-37 (Надежда)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!
В воскресенье 20 февраля 2011 года в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты состоится фестиваль санкиртаны, посвященный марафону Гаура Пурнимы!

Расписание фестиваля:
14:00-16:00 - Киртан
16:00-17:30 - Лекция Е.С. Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами
17:30-18:00 - Концерт группы «Агент 108»
18:00-19:00 - Пир любви
19:00-20:00 - Гаура Арати

Ждем всех!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вайшнавский Университет
НАЧАЛО НОВОГО КУРСА
26 февраля (СБ.) 15:00 – «Нама-таттва» (искусство воспевания святого имени). Практический курс.

Цель: Развить вкус к воспеванию святого имени. Улучшить качество воспевания. Осознать первостепенную важность процесса прославления Имени Бога.

Задачи: Ознакомиться с основными положениями «Нама-таттвы». Выявить препятствующие развитию вкуса к воспеванию факторы. Осознать собственные ограничения и найти способы их преодоления. Усилить веру в славу и величие Святого Имени. Развить навыки внимательности и концентрации. Развить навыки эффективного общения.

Темы: Сокровенный смысл Нама-таттвы. Уровни звука. Могущество трансцендентного звука. Совершенствование души через восприятие трансцендентного звука. Проблемное пространство души. Слабости сердца. Анатомия анартх (обесценивающих душу тенденций). Нама -апарадхи (оскорбления Святого Имени). Стадии очищения в процессе воспевания. Уникальные плоды воспевания Святого Имени, на различных стадиях очищения. Святое Имя, дарующее Кришна-прему (любовь к Богу).

В семинар включены практические упражнения, на самопознание, медитации, развитие внимательности и концентрации, развитие позитивного мышления и навыков эффективного общения.


Отзывы о курсе можно посмотреть здесь:
http://vayun.ru/namatattva.htm
http://vayun.ru/2009_3nama.htm

Место проведения: аудитория образовательных программ в храме «на Динамо»
(Ленинградский проспект, вл.39).

Справки по телефону: 8926-835-70-08 Сатчитананда Кришна дас.
e-mail: v_universitet@rambler.ru

www.vayun.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты, которая состоится 27 февраля 2011!

Расписание:
12:00-15:00 - Киртан
15:00-16:00 - Воспоминания (лекция)
16:00-18:00 - Киртан
18:00-19:00 - Праздничное угощение
19:00-20:00 - Гаура-арати

Ждем вас!

Телефон для обратной связи 8925-837-76-32

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные,
примите, пожалуйста, наши почтительные поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В субботу 26 февраля состоится встреча учеников Е.С Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами.
Встреча будет проходить в детской комнате храма на "Динамо", начало в 14:00.

Приглашаем всех учеников и доброжелателей Махараджа!

Все вопросы можно задать по телефону 8915-262-62-86 (Кишори-рани д.д.) или по адресу Kishori_rani@rambler.ru.

С уважением,
ваши слуги,
организаторы встречи


Дорогие ученики и доброжелатели Е.С. Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами!

Приглашаем Вас на собрание учеников, которое состоится 27 февраля в 15:00 в алтарной в Центре «на Ботаническом».
В программе:
- Гуру-пуджа;
- новости о Гуру Махарадже;
- просмотр новой видео-лекции;
- обсуждение;
- прасад.

14 апреля мы отмечаем 62-ю Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджа. Свои подношения (на английском языке) можно посылать на адрес jpsdisciples@pamho.net и они будут опубликованы в специальной книге с подношениями и предложены от вашего имени нашему возлюбленному Гуру Махараджу. Последний день приема подношений - 30 марта 2011. В теме письма, пожалуйста, укажите "Vyasa Puja offering". На русском языке можно высылать на адрес: russian@guruvakya.com. Также вы можете принести свои подношения на собрание учеников.
Мы с радостью сообщаем вам, что возобновил свою работу сайт http://jayapataka.ru. На этом сайте вы можете узнавать новости, слушать новые лекции; так же, на сайте размещена информация о приглашении Его Святейшества в Москву и о пожертвованиях.

Напоминаем Вам, что:
Вы можете участвовать в переписи учеников и доброжелателей Е.С. Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами. Присылайте, пожалуйста, Ваше имя, телефон, дату и год рождения; дату инициации (если есть) на e-mail: dasi108@rambler.ru.
Присылайте, пожалуйста, свои истории о лилах, связанных с Гуру Махараджем на e-mail: dasi108@rambler.ru. Также Е.С. Шрила Джаяпатака Свами просит всех нас рассказать ему лилы и истории о Господе Джаганнатхе, происходящие здесь в России.
Ваши слуги.
Оргкомитет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу, посвященную дню явления Е.С. Бхакти Тиртхи Свами, в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты, которая состоится 27 февраля 2011!

Расписание:
12:00-15:00 - Киртан
15:00-16:00 - Лекция Е.М. Юга-дхармы прабху (воспоминания о Е.С. Бхакти Тиртхе Свами)
16:00-18:00 - Киртан
18:00-19:00 - Праздничное угощение
19:00-20:00 - Гаура-арати

Ждем вас!

Телефон для обратной связи 8925-837-76-32

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные, приглашаем Вас на празднование Фестиваля Виджая-Экадаши, который состоится 28-го февраля в БКЦ «на Ботаническом». Добро пожаловать в самый эпицентр радости, заботы и сердечного тепла.

В программе фестиваля:
- выступление группы «Гопал Бхаджан»;
- лекция матаджи Юга-прии;
- получение благословений для себя и близких на духовный рост и удачу в жизни;
- и многое другое.

«Каждый соблюдающий священный Экадаши, несомненно достигнет высшей обители Господа Вишну, так велика награда за соблюдение этого нас и святейшего дня поста». («Брахманда-Пурана»)

А на следующий день в храме «на Динамо» в 07:45 будет лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и после – экадашный пир.
Время прерывания поста с 07:22 до 10:55.


Дорогие Вайшнавы!
Мы приглашаем Вас 28-го февраля принять участие в собрании «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».
Этот клуб объединяет вайшнавов, которые в дни Экадаши регулярно повторяют повышенное число кругов джапы.

Уровни:
32 круга (8 грантх) - Ашта Грантха Пати;
64круга - Экалакха Пати;
108кругов - Экадаши Прийа;
128кругов - 2 Лакх Пати;
174круга - 3 Лакх Пати.

Каждый Экадаши собрание клуба проходит в 10:00 в храме «на Динамо».

Каждое собрание даёт возможность каждому углубить свои отношения с маха-мантрой, погрузиться в океан нектара святого имени и стать полноправным членом «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».

Телефон для справок: 8-953-419-12-39 – Елена.
"Клуб Харидаса Тхакура" в интернете - http://vkontakte.ru/club21522201

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо", которая состоится 6 марта 2011!

Расписание:
14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
16:00 – Лекция Е.М. Шримана Прабхупады Даса прабху
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати


Спасибо всем за духовную, моральную, а также финансовую поддержку! Эти программы существуют для вас и с вашей помощью.

Ждем вас!

Контакты обратной связи (Враджарену дас):
телефон – 8925-837-76-32
@         vrajarenudas@pamho.net

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие матаджи!

Напоминаем Вам, что 8 марта в алтарной комнате в храме «на Динамо» состоится праздничная программа!

Приглашаем Вас отметить этот традиционный праздник в обществе преданных московской общины!

Обращаем Ваше внимание, что программа начнется в 13:00!

В программе:
13:00 - киртан и Гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде
14:15 - слайд-шоу
14:45 - катха почетных гостей (с участием матаджи Арчи, Индры, Таравали и других старших вайшнави московской общины)
16:45 – поздравление
17:00 – пир

Пожалуйста, приходите.

----------


## Aniruddha das

НАЧАЛО НОВОГО КУРСА 12 МАРТА 15:00.
"ГУРУ-ТАТТВА"

Истина о духовном учителе, изучение вайшнавской традиции передачи трансцендентного знания, осознание важности гуру (духовного учителя) в духовном развитии, как выбрать духовного учителя, как с ним поддерживать отношения, подготовка к посвящению, как научиться учиться, история гаудийа-вайшнавской сампрадаи, ложные учения и отклонения от авторитетных вайшнавских школ, уникальность МОСК и его основателя-ачарьи А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады,мизучение этикета вайшнавов, вайшнавские святые.

8 занятий.

Место проведения всех курсов: аудитория образовательных программ в храме «на Динамо» (Ленинградский проспект владение 39).

Справки по электронной почте v_universitet@rambler.ru или по телефону 8926-835-70-08
Сатчитананда Кришна дас.

www.vayun.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

В храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты 12 МАРТА, в субботу пройдет семинар на тему "С чего началось распространение книг в СССР".

Участие в семинаре примут: Кришнананда прабху, Прабхупада Дас прабху.
Время и место проведения: каждую субботу с 12:30 до 14:30 в алтарной.

Для желающих в четверг (10 марта) после утренней лекции выход на санкиртану С ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНОЙ ЗАПИСЬЮ.

Ведущий - Прабхупада Дас прабху
Телефон - 8926-431-46-61
E-mail - kalapi@mail.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо", которая состоится 13 марта 2011!

Расписание:
14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
16:00 – Лекция Шримана Ватсалы прабху
18:00 – Угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Спасибо всем за духовную, моральную, а также финансовую поддержку! Эти программы существуют для вас и с вашей помощью.

Ждем вас!

Особая благодарность вайшнавам, помогавшим в приготовлении прасада 6 марта:
Доя Нидхи дас (Смоленск)
Анна (Москва)
Ольга (Брянск)
Валентина (Москва)
Альбина
Александр Станченко
Марина и Сергей (Серпухов)
Адити деви даси (Красногорск)

Приходите, участвуйте!

контакты обратной связи (Враджарену дас): 

телефон 8(925)837-7632

@         vrajarenudas@pamho.net

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие Вайшнавы!
Приглашаем вас 16 марта в 22:00 на празднование Амалаки Врата Экадаши в БКЦ «на Ботаническом саду».

Вас ждут:
- классический индийский танец Одисси в исполнении Сатьябхамы д.д., начало в 22:45;
- лекция ПАТИТЫ ПАВАНЫ прабху (Вячеслава Рузова), начало в 23;00;
- ночной киртан;
- трансцендентный спектакль;
- ночное арати;
- прославление Экадаши;
- благословения на удачу и духовный рост для себя и близких;
- сладости;
- подарки для новых гостей.

А также утренняя лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и выход из поста роскошным пиром!


Дополнительная информация о фестивале:
http://vkontakte.ru/club7496495
www.санкиртана.tv
или по телефону:

8-926-222-26-15 - Евгения (координатор фестиваля)

Место проведения фестиваля: м. Ботанический сад, ул. Сельскохозяйственная, д.36, корп.1.
Подробности: http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/
642-108-4 - Центр «на Ботаническом»

----------


## Aniruddha das

Расписание празднования Гаура-Пурнимы в храме «на Динамо»

19 марта, суббота:
7:30 – приветствие Божеств, Гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде, Маха-киртан
9:30 – Гаура-катха (рассказы старших преданных московской общины о Господе Чайтанье, пение бхаджанов, посвященных Господу Чайтанье)
15:00 – Детская Абхишека, киртан, сценки (пандал)
15:15 – Абхишека Шри Шри Даял Нитай Шачисуты (храм)
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Маха-гаура-арати

20 марта, воскресенье:
13:00 – Киртан в пандале
16:00 – Лекция Е.М. Шримана Кришнананды прабху о детских играх Господа Чайтаньи
18:00 – Пир Джаганнатхи Мишры
19:30 – Гаура-арати


С радостью напоминаем вам, что принять участие в духовных праздниках может каждый! Группы Бхакти-врикш взяли на себя украшение храмовой комнаты шарами и встречу гостей. Если вы готовы принять участие в приготовлении прасада, обращайтесь к Сундара Рупе прабху (8926-848-85-37). Для того чтобы поучаствовать в киртане (со своими инструментами), звоните Ашоке Кришне прабху (8967-187-02-87). Ответственный за раздачу прасада – Петр Никольский (8985-361-33-91).

Приходите, участвуйте!
контакты обратной связи (Враджарену дас):
телефон          8925-837-76-32
@         vrajarenudas@pamho.net

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 27 марта 2011!

Расписание:
14:00 – начало программы, киртан
15:00 – киртан в пандале
16:00 – Лекция Е.С. Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
18:00 – Угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Пожалуйста, приходите, приглашайте своих друзей! Если у вас есть желание послужить вайшнавам и гостям воскресного фестиваля, мы всегда готовы предоставить вам возможности для этого. Ваши пожертвования очень помогают нам делать эти фестивали лучше. Спасибо!

Ждем вас!

контакты обратной связи (Враджарену дас):
телефон        8925-837-76-32
@         vrajarenudas@pamho.net

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие Вайшнавы!
Мы приглашаем Вас 30-го марта принять участие в собрании «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».
Этот клуб объединяет вайшнавов, которые в дни Экадаши регулярно повторяют повышенное число кругов джапы.

Уровни:
32 круга (8 грантх) - Ашта Грантха Пати;
64круга - Экалакха Пати;
108кругов - Экадаши Прийа;
128кругов - 2 Лакх Пати;
174круга - 3 Лакх Пати.

Каждый Экадаши собрание клуба проходит в 10:00 в храме «на Динамо».

Каждое собрание даёт возможность каждому углубить свои отношения с маха-мантрой, погрузиться в океан нектара святого имени и стать полноправным членом «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».

Телефон для справок: 8-953-419-12-39 – Елена.
"Клуб Харидаса Тхакура" в интернете - http://vkontakte.ru/club21522201

----------


## Aniruddha das

Начало нового курса
2 апреля 17:30

«Основы философии, культуры и практики сознания Кришны» (система универсальных знаний, позволяющая целостно и системно освоить ведическую философию, культуру и практику).

Базовый философско-познавательный курс. Будет интересен всем, кто интересуется ведической мудростью, культурой и практиками. А также тем, кто желает пополнить свой багаж знаний, людям любознательным, ищущим истину. Рекомендован для подготовки и получения духовного посвящения.
12 занятий. (1 раз в неделю по субботам)

Отзывы о курсе можно посмотреть здесь:
http://vayun.ru/2010_1of.htm
http://vayun.ru/2009ovf.htm

Место проведения: аудитория образовательных программ в храме «на Динамо» (Ленинградский проспект вл.39).

Справки по телефону 8926-835-70-08 Сатчитананда Кришна дас.
e-mail - v_universitet@rambler.ru.

www.vayun.ru

----------


## Aniruddha das

Воскресенье, 3 апреля, в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты: 
10:00 – Программа посвященная Уходу Радхика Рамана Прабху
15:00 – Пир (обратите внимание, в этот день прасад раньше!)
16:30 – Лекция Госвами Махараджа
18:00 – Киртан Госвами Махараджа 
19:00 – Гаура-арати

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 3 апреля 2011! 

Мы посвящаем этот день сразу двум событиям, противоречивым на первый взгляд, но связанным по сути, как формы служения выдающимся вайшнавам: явлению Шримана Аиндры Прабху и уходу Шримана Радхака-Раманы Прабху.

Расписание:
10:00 – Программа посвященная Радхика-Раману Прабху (в храме)
15:00 – Праздничный пир (обратите внимание, в этот день прасад раньше!) – пандал
16:30 – Лекция Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа, приуроченная к празднованию явления Шримана Аиндры Прабху
18:00 – Киртан Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Обращаем ваше внимание! Для того, чтобы все желающие смогли принять участие в обеих программах, для вашего удобства мы решили устроить праздничный пир в 15 часов. Пожалуйста, сообщите об этом всем, кто планирует прийти на воскресную программу.

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом ответственным. Приготовление прасада - Михаил (8905-508-66-83), раздача прасада - Петр (8985-361-33-91). По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу (8925-837-76-32).

Отдельное спасибо за ваши добровольные пожертвования! Благодаря им мы можем послужить вайшнавам и гостям храма.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекции по священным писаниям
в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
с 28 марта по 3 апреля 2011 г.

Утренняя лекция по "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (с 7:50 до 9:00)
28 Пн. (видео) Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада
29 Вт. ШБ 3.5.14 - Шримати Анубхава
30 Ср. ШБ 3.5.15-16 - Е.М. Мукунда Мурари прабху
31 Чт. ШБ 3.5.17-18 - Е.М. Ачала прабху
1 Пт. ШБ 3.5.19 - Е.М. Прабхупада Дас прабху
2 Сб. ШБ 3.5.20 - Е.М. Премамрита прабху
3 Вс. ШБ 3.5.21-22 - Е.М. Кришнананда прабху

Вечерняя лекция по "Бхагавад-гите" (с 18:00 до 19:00)
28 Пн. БГ 4.25 - Е.М. Мукунда Вилас прабху
29 Вт. БГ 4.26 - Бхакта Александр
30 Ср. БГ 4.27 - Е.М. Кришна-кирти прабху
31 Чт. БГ 4.28 - Е.М Ананда-пури прабху
1 Пт. Маха-киртан
2 Сб. Индийская программа
3 Вс. Воскресная программа

Если вы не можете присутствовать на лекции в храме, то для вас всегда доступно прямое вещание лекций на сайте www.krishna.ru в разделе «Прямая ТВ трансляция» или на www.vedamedia.ru в разделе «Трансляции»!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие Вайшнавы!
Мы приглашаем Вас 14-го апреля принять участие в собрании «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура». Этот клуб объединяет вайшнавов, которые в дни Экадаши регулярно повторяют повышенное число кругов джапы.

Уровни:
32 круга (8 грантх) - Ашта Грантха Пати;
64 круга - Экалакха Пати;
108 кругов - Экадаши Прийа;
128 кругов - 2 Лакх Пати;
174 круга - 3 Лакх Пати.

Каждый Экадаши собрание клуба проходит в 10:00 в храме «на Динамо».
Ведущий - Е.М. Ачала прабху.
Каждое собрание даёт возможность каждому углубить свои отношения с маха-мантрой,
погрузиться в океан нектара святого имени и стать полноправным членом «Клуба Харидаса Тхакура».
Телефон для справок: 8-953-419-12-39 – Елена.
«Клуб Харидаса Тхакура» в интернете - http://vkontakte.ru/club21522201.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 17 апреля 2011! 

Приближается потепление, и в этой связи мы участвуем в проводимых администрацией района субботниках. В это воскресенье нам выделили территорию вокруг Храма, а в следующее воскресенье нас ждет давно закрепленная за нами березовая роща на ул. Куусенена.

Расписание:
10:00 – Субботник на территории Храма и прилегающей территории
15:00 – Угощение (обратите внимание, в этот день прасад раньше!) (пандал)
16:30 – Лекция Шримана Тхакура Харидаса прабху
18:00 – Совместный киртан в пандале
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным. Приготовление прасада - Михаил (8905-508-66-83), раздача прасада - Петр (8985-361-33-91). По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу (8925-837-76-32).

Отдельное спасибо за ваши добровольные пожертвования! Благодаря им мы можем послужить вайшнавам и гостям храма.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Очищение Храма - очищение сердца!

Как уже ранее объявлялось 17 апреля в 10:00 все преданные Московской общины приглашаются на совместную ягью (мандира марджанам) по очищению территории Храма, наведению порядка вокруг Храма. Власти Москвы хотят, чтобы Вайшнавы проявили качество заботы о чистоте (саттва-гуна) на выделенной под Храм территории.

Сбор в 10:00 у пандала (после лекции Кришнананды прабху и утреннего прасада).

Ответственный за ягью - Шьямананда дас. По возможности возьмите рабочую одежду. Служение по очищению территории - 3 часа. Инструменты для работы будут выдаваться.

Ждем всех сознательных членов общины на праздник очищения сердца 17.04.2011 в 10:00.

По окончании этой ягьи все приглашаются для участия в воскресной программе.

Руководство Московской Общины Вайшнавов.
Для справок: ответственный за ягью - Шьямананда дас 8926-310-22-55.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на праздничные программы 
 в храм "на Динамо" 23 и 24 апреля 2011! 

У нас у гостях Его Милость Рохини Сута Прабху! Он пробудет в Москве субботу и воскресенье и примет участие в программах Храма. 

Расписание 23 апреля:
10:00 – Субботник на территории березовой рощи (см. объявления)
 16:00 – лекция Шримана Рохини Суты Прабху (пандал)
 18:00 – легкое угощение

Расписание 24 апреля:
 15:00 – Совместный киртан в пандале
 16:00 – Лекция Шримана Рохини Суты Прабху (пандал)
 18:00 – Прасад (пандал)
 19:00 – Гаура-арати

 Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным. Приготовление прасада - Михаил (8905-508-66-83), раздача прасада - Петр (8985-361-33-91). По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу (8925-837-76-32).

Отдельное спасибо за ваши добровольные пожертвования! Благодаря им мы можем послужить вайшнавам и гостям храма.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Дорогие матаджи!

Рады сообщить вам, что в рамках фестиваля 40-летия ИСККОН в России в Москву приезжают ученицы Шрилы Прабхупады - Шримати Мондакини и Шримати Адити. Приглашаем вас на встречу с этими замечательными вайшнави, которая пройдет в понедельник 13 июня с 11:00 до 14:00 в алтарной комнате храма «на Динамо».

Тема встречи:

"Участие женщин в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады".


В программе: киртан, катха, личное общение.
Вас ждут рассказы о Шриле Прабхупаде, обсуждение его наставлений, вы сможете задать волнующие вас вопросы, как в общем, так и в личном порядке.

Ваши слуги,
Организаторы программы (контактный телефон - 8909-159-01-11)

----------


## Aniruddha das

12 июня (Вс) Пандава-экадаши
7:45 –лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Кришнананды Прабху (храм)
9:30 – киртан (весь день, храм)

Открытие фестиваля

15:30 – киртан Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами (пандал)

16:30 – торжественный шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады из храма в пандал; Гуру-пуджа, киртан (пандал)

17:00 – приветственные речи почетных гостей: Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Шьямасундары Прабху, Шримана Махабаху Прабху, Шримати Мондакини, Шримати Адити (пандал)

18:00 – катха “Дни пребывания Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве”: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху (пандал)

21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

22:00 – ночное воспевание Святых Имен, посвященное Пандава-экадаши, с участием Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Ачалы Прабху и Шримана Адити-духкха-хи Прабху (пандал)


13 июня (Пн)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Навина Нирады Прабху (пандал)

9:30 – выход из поста, завтрак (пандал)

11:00 –встреча всех желающих матаджи общины с Шримати Мондакини и Шримати Адити (храм)

14:00 – обед (пандал)

14:30 – ягья в память об ушедшем Шримане Прабху (храм)

16:30 – катха“Дни пребывания Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве”: Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шримати Мондакини (пандал)

21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм


14 июня (Вт) Панихати-чида-дахи-утсава

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами (пандал)

9:30 – завтрак (пандал)

10:30 – лекция Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху «Шесть видов любовных взаимоотношений между преданными» (храм)

12:00 – Шриман Акшаджа Прабху о Шриле Прабхупаде (пандал)

14:00 – обед (пандал)

18:00 – катха “Сознание Кришны в 80-х”: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Радха Дамодар Прабху, Шриман Кришнананда Прабху и др. (пандал)

21:30 – торжественный возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм


15 июня (Ср)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримати Мондакини или Шримати Адити (пандал)

9:30 – завтрак (пандал)

10:30 – «Шесть видов любовных взаимоотношений между преданными», Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху (храм)

12:00 – Шриман Акшаджа Прабху о Шриле Прабхупаде (пандал)

14:00 – обед (пандал)

14:00 – встреча ветеранов Движения: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (храм)

18:00 – катха “Сознание Кришны в 80-х”: Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Нитай Чайтанья Госвами, Шриман Парджанья Махарадж Прабху, Шриман Видура Прабху (пандал)

21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм


16 июня (Чт)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами (пандал)

9:30 – завтрак (пандал)

10:30 – Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху о распространении книг (храм)

12:00 – лекция Шримана Радха Гопинатха Прабху или Шримана Враджа-бихари Прабху (Чоупати, Мумбай) (храм)

14:00 – обед (пандал)

18:00 – Сознание Кришны в 1990-2000-х: достижения и уроки.  ИСККОН и современное общество: задачи и перспективы развития – Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Амбариша Прабху, Шриман Ачала Прабху, Шриман Даяван Прабху, Шриман Навина Нирада Прабху, Шриман Ананта (Анирдешья-вапу) Прабху, Шриман Брахмананда Прабху (пандал)

21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм


17 июня (Пт)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шрилы Даянанды Свами (пандал)

9:30 – завтрак (пандал)

10:00 – церемонии духовного посвящения: санньяса и другие посвящения, напутственные речи Шрилы Гопала Кришны Госвами и Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, а также речи новых санньяси (пандал)

15:00 – обед (пандал)

18:00 – Сознание Кришны в 1990-2000-х: достижения и уроки. ИСККОН и современное общество: задачи и перспективы развития. Строительство нового храма в Москве – Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и др. (пандал)

21:30 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм


18 июня (Сб) Брахмотсава

8:00 – даршан Божеств (храм)

8:15 – Гуру-пуджа и киртан (храм)

9:00 – торжественное шествие Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам Шримана Чарудешны Прабху (пандал)

11:00 – Авахана-хома, ягья (пандал)

13:30 – праздничный пир (пандал)

14:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств из храма в пандал

15:00 – абхишека Божеств (пандал)

18:00 – лекция Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, Шримана Шьямасундары Прабху (пандал)

20:00 – Маха-арати (пандал)

21:00 – спектакль(пандал)

21:40 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм


19 июня (Вс)

7:45 – торжественное шествие Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в пандал и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам одного из новых санньяси (пандал)

9:00 – завтрак (пандал)

10:00 – церемония закрытия фестиваля (пандал): Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрила Ниранджана Свами, Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Шриман Шьямасундара Прабху, Шриман Атмарама Прабху, Шриман Махабаху Прабху, Шрила Даянанда Свами, Шримати Мондакини, Шримати Адити

12:40 – торжественное возвращение Божеств и Шрилы Прабхупады в храм

13:00 – выезд на ВВЦ

14:00 – Ратха-ятра на ВВЦ, прасад

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 26 июня 2011!

Расписание:
15:00 – Угощение (обратите внимание, в этот день прасад раньше!) (пандал)
16:30 – Лекция и киртан Шрилы Бхакти Бринги Говинды Свами, Мадхавы Прабху и Акинчаны Кришны Прабху
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программы, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным: приготовление прасада - Кишор Кишори дас, раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас (8926-528-06-52); по остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу (8925-837-76-32).

Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в фестивале 40-летия со дня приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Москву. Сложно переоценить значимость этого события. Время покажет, какое влияние оно окажет не только на Российское общество вайшнавов, но и мировой ИСККОН. Принимайте участие в фестивалях, это позволит всем нам ощутить уникальный вкус служения Миссии Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху!
Ждем вас!

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Дорогие преданные. Примите мои поклоны.

 3 июля на м.Динамо пройдет изысканная воскресная программа.  Программа называетса "Распахни свое сердце каждому без исключения"
* начало в 15 - 00.*
 В программе. Киртан - лекция - небольшой профессиональный фильм- и грандиозный благотворительный концерт ( в концерте участвуют профессиональные артисты преданные )
(Будут участвовать:
гр. Гопал Баджан- гр. Небо здесь- гр. Манджари- гр. Лиламрита-Сат Чит Ананда Кришна дас- Николай Демидов - танцевальные номера с мечами и многие другие) 
Будет на сцену выставлен профессиональный звуковой аппарат. И по итогам программы ПРАСАД. 
Каждый из преданных который принимает участие в этой програме делает это как подношение своему духовному учителю.Приходите сами и  с друзьями .Скучно не будет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

«Распахни свое сердце для всех без исключения»

 «...Я бы хотел научить своих учеников уважать своих родителей, пожилых людей, друзей и Вайшнавов. Служить и помогать другим в их служении. Научил бы их прощать и забывать ошибки других. Научил бы их выражать любовь, нежные чувства и сострадание к духовным братьям и вайшнавам, с большим сердцем принимать каждого при любых обстоятельствах».
 Е.С. Джаяпатака Свами

В программе:
 14:30 – киртан
 15:00 – Лекция и слайд-шоу
 15:40 – фильм
 16:00 – концерт

 Участники концерта:
 - Группа" Небо здесь"
 - Николай Демидов
 - Группа "Гопал Баджан" под руководством Враджеш Чандры прабху
 - Сатчитананда Кришна прабху
 - Валерия Староверова
 - Эканта-сева д.д.
 - Танцевальный коллектив "Лиламрита" под руководством Сатьябхамы д.д.
 - Танцевальный коллектив "Манджари" (танцы и слайды во время выступления)
 - Постановочный танец с мечами
 - Капустник-сценка

 Приглашаем всех принять участие!!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 10 июля 2011!
Расписание:

14:00 – Совместный киртан
16:00 – Лекция Шримана Радхи Дамодары Прабху
18:00 – Прасад (желающие принять участие в раздаче, заранее сообщите об этом ответственному)
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным. Приготовление прасада - Сундара Рупа дас (            8926-848-85-37      ), раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас (            8926-528-06-52      ). По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу (            8925-837-76-32      ) или Адошадарши Нитаю дасу (            8926-0108-089      ).

Спасибо всем, кто принимает участие! Храм Кришны в Москве - это уникальная возможность не только провести время с пользой для себя и семьи, но также заслужить благосклонность Верховного Господа, служа Его преданным.
Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы и гости!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на программы,
которые пройдут в храме "на Динамо" 16 и 17 июля 2011!
Суббота:

18:30 – Лекция Шрилы Прабхавишну Свами

Воскресенье:

15:00 – Прасад (желающие принять участие в раздаче, заранее сообщите об этом ответственному)
16:00 – Киртан и лекция Шримана Рохини Суты Прабху
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным. Приготовление прасада – Михаил 8905-508-66-83, раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас 8926-528-06-52. По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу 8925-837-76-32 или Адошадарши Нитаю дасу 8926-0108-089.

Спасибо всем, кто принимает участие! Храм Кришны в Москве - это уникальная возможность не только провести время с пользой для себя и семьи, но также заслужить благосклонность Верховного Господа, служа Его преданным.
Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами будет в Москве с 20 по 22 июля 2011 г. 21 июля планируется лекция в храме на Динамо, начало в 18.00.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 24 июля 2011 
Расписание:
15:00 – Совместный киртан
16:00 – Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Викаши Свами
18:00 – Прасад
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Если у вас есть желание и возможность принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным.
Приготовление прасада – Михаил (8905-508-66-83), раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас (8926-528-06-52). По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу (8925-837-76-32) или Адошадарши Нитаю дасу (8926-0108-089).

Напоминаем, что 21-23 августа мы отмечаем Шри Кришна Джанмаштами. Уже сейчас вы можете принять участие –
приносите свои пожертвования в отдел приема пожертвований или в бухгалтерию. Спасибо за ваше участие! Нам всем нужны такие праздники и ваше участие позволяет им случиться.
Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

❦ Баларам Пурнима ❦
13 августа 2011, суббота

14:00 – абхишека
16:30 – катха
18:00 – прасад

❦
«Приехав во Вриндаван, Акрура увидел Кришну и Балараму, которые наблюдали за дойкой коров. На Кришне были желтые одежды, а на Балараме – синие. Глаза у Них напоминали прекрасные лотосы, распускающиеся в осеннюю пору. Оба были в самом расцвете юности. Хотя чертами Они очень походили друг на друга, кожа у Кришны была смуглая, а у Баларамы – светлая. Оба Они были прибежищем для богини процветания. У Них были стройные, идеально сложенные тела, красивые руки, очаровательные лица, и каждый из Них был могуч, как слон». («Бхагаватам», 10.38.28-33)

Если вы желаете принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом ответственным.
Приготовление прасада -  Михаил 8905-508-66-83
Раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас 8926-528-06-52
Прием пожертвований - Никунджа Васини дд
По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу 8925-837-76-32
или Адошадарши Нитаю дасу 8926-0108-089.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы и ценители ведической культуры!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что приближается замечательный праздник Явления Господа Кришны - Шри Кришна Джанмаштами!

В этом году Джанмаштами приходится на 22 августа. Но в Москве Джанмаштами широко отметят 21 августа, в воскресенье.

Расписание праздника, 21 августа:
16:00 – киртан
17:00 – праздничная лекция Его Святейшества Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
18:00 – торжественная часть, приветственные речи почетных гостей
19:00 – концерт (танцоры и музыканты из России, Индии и Европы)
22:00 – маха-арати

В этот день в честь популярного индийского праздника гости смогут отведать деликатесы традиционной индийской кухни.

Тех, кто желает познакомиться с различными аспектами древней индийской культуры или узнать о ней больше, на территории храма ждут палатки "Вопросы и ответы", "Йога", "Аюрведа", "Астрология", "Пища Жизни", "Гурукула" и другие, где можно задать все интересующие вас вопросы.

http://www.krishna.ru/news/announcem...stami2011.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

❦ Джанмаштами 2011 ❦
❦
подробное расписание празднования Джанмаштами 2011
21 августа
16:00 – Киртан
17:00 - Лекция Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
18:00 - Торжественная часть
19:00 – Концерт
22:00 - Маха-арати
20:00 - Раздача прасада

22 августа
08:00 - Даршан Божеств
09:30 - Катха (храм)
12:00 - Киртан (храм)
13:00 - Торжественный выход Божеств, парикрама, киртан в пандале
15:00 – Абхишека
19:30 - Слайд-шоу, виртуальная парикрама
22:30 - Спектакль (уточняется)
23:30 - Маха-арати
24:00 – Прасад

23 августа
08:15 - Даршан Божеств
09:00 - Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам
10:00 – Киртан
12:00 – Прасад
14:30 - Абхишека Шрилы Прабхупады
16:00 - Подношение пира Божествам
16:30 - Шрила Прабхупада катха
19:00 - Гуру-пуджа, пушпанджали
20:00 – Пир

Если вы желаете принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста, сообщите об этом ответственным.
Приготовление прасада – Михаил 8905-508-66-83
Раздача прасада - Юга Дхарма дас 8926-528-06-52
Прием пожертвований - Никунджа Васини дд
По остальным вопросам обращайтесь к Враджарену дасу 8925-837-76-32
или Адошадарши Нитаю дасу 8926-0108-089.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Бюджет Шри Кришна Джанмаштами - 2011 

1. Поклонение Божествам:

1.1.ежедневное служение Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундаре в
течении месяца Бхадрапада _____________________________85.000р.
1.2. новые одежды Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундары__________ 10.000р.
1.3. новые одежды Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты__________ 15.000р.
1.4. цветы_____________________________________________65.000р.

2. Ритуалы и церемонии:

2.1. ягья на Кришна Джанмаштами _________________________5.000р.
2.2. абхишека на Кришна Джанмаштами____________________15.000р.
2.3. абхишека на день явления Шрилы Прабхупады__________ 10.000р. 
2.4. пир для Божеств на Джанмаштами____________________ _30.000р.
2.5. пир для Шрилы Прабхупады___________________________15.000р.

3. Пиры и угощения для гостей и вайшнавов

3.1. угощение для гостей Джанмаштами (3000 ч.)____________ 265.000р.
3.2. угощение для вайшнавов на Джанмаштами(1.000ч.)______160.000р.
3.3. пир на день явления Шрилы Прабхупады (700ч.)____ ____100.000р.
3.4. воскресный пир 21-го августа_________________________ 100.000р.

4. Хозяйственные расходы:

4.1. туалетные кабины__________________________________25.000р.
4.2. подготовка территории (палатки, свет)_________________ 30.000р.
4.3. информационные материалы________________________55.000р.
4.4. сцена____________________________________________60.000р
4.5. доп. хоз расходы __________________________________ 20.000
4.6.свет для палаток ___________________________________ 10.000
4.7 аренда генератора 100 Кв __________________________ 22.000
4.8 топливо для генератора _____________________________21.000
4.9 вывоз мусора _____________________________________ 10.000
4.10 откачка септика ____________________________________ 15.000
4.11 гостевая  для новых  гостей___________________________15.000
4.12 прием почетных гостей-вайшнавов ____________________ 20.000
4.13 аренда радио-микрофонов -___________________________10.000

5. Прочие непредвиденные расходы:______________________150.000р.

6. Компенсация текущих расходов храма (коммунальные расходы, питание
преданных добровольцев)______________________________500.000р.


Итого: 1 838 000 руб 

Вы можете лично помочь в организации праздника, сдав свои пожертвования в Отдел по сбору пожертвований, расположенный по адресу: Ленинградский проспект, владение 39.
Если у вас есть вопросы, звоните по телефону +7 495 7394380 (отдел приема пожертвований московского храма), а также можно написать на адрес radhamadhava@mail.ru
Расписание праздника: http://www.krishna.ru/index.php?opti...ts&Itemid=1062
Фотографии праздника прошлого года:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...=101&Itemid=66

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем Вас на Вьяса-пуджу Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа 28 августа в храме «на Динамо».

27 августа в 16:00 – лекция Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа.

28 августа
11:30 - встреча Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
11:45 – киртан
12:30 - подношения (старшие преданные, ученики)
15:00 - ответное слово Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа
15:45 - Гуру-пуджа
16:00 – подарки
17:30 – пир
19:00 - Гаура-арати

Гость Вьяса-пуджи – Шрила Прахладананда Махарадж

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на воскресную программу
в храм "на Динамо" 4 августа 2011,
посвященную юбилею Шримана Вишвамитры Прабху
Расписание:

13:00 – праздничная ягья
15:00 – Торжественный выход Божеств из Храма, киртан
15:30 – Лекция
16:30 – поздравления и ответное слово Шримана Вишвамитры Прабху
18:30 – Прасад (желающие принять участие в раздаче, заранее сообщите об этом ответственному)
19:30 – Гаура-арати

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным: приготовление прасада - Михаил (            8905-508-66-83      ), раздача прасада - Илья (            8916-257-49-99      ).

Отдельное спасибо за ваши добровольные пожертвования! Благодаря им мы можем послужить вайшнавам и гостям храма.
Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас
5 августа 2011
в храм "на Динамо" на празднование

ШРИ РАДХАШТАМИ
Расписание:
15:00 – Абхишека Их Светлостей Шри Шри Радхи-Шьямасундары
17:30 – Праздничная лекция Шримана Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху
19:00 – Праздничный прасад (желающие принять участие в раздаче, заранее сообщите об этом ответственному)
20:00 – Маха-арати.

Если у вас есть желание и возможности принять участие в подготовке программ, пожалуйста сообщите об этом ответственным: приготовление прасада - Пундарика-акша дас (            8926-545-80-90      ), раздача прасада - Илья (            8916-257-49-99      ).

Фотографии празднования в прошлом году здесь:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...=103&Itemid=66

Отдельное спасибо за ваши добровольные пожертвования! Благодаря им мы можем послужить вайшнавам и гостям храма.
Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Завтра, 7 сентября, утреннюю лекцию по ШБ в храме "на Динамо" прочтет Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху.
А сегодня лекцию по БГ прочтет матаджи Радхика, текст 6.32.

Пожалуйста, приходите.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

26 ноября (суббота), в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты Шриман Рохинисута Прабху прочитает лекцию на еженедельном семинаре «Распространение и изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады»

Время и место проведения: каждую субботу с 11:00 до 12:30 в алтарной.

Ведущий - Прабхупада Дас прабху
Телефон -             8926-655-60-01      
E-mail - kalapi@mail.ru

Будем рады всем желающим!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Приглашаем вас 28-го и 29-го января на празднование Васанта-панчами, явления Вишну-прии деви и Сарасвати-пуджу.
Празднование явления Вишнуприи для нас особенно важно в год 20-летия начала поклонения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте.
Многие вайшнавыы считают, что она была первой, кто начал поклоняться Божеству Сына матери Шачи. После отречения Чайтаньи Вишнуприя перестала есть и пить до тех пор, пока Он не пришел к ней во сне. Махапрабху сказал ей, чтобы из дерева маргоша, под которым Шачи вскормила Его, вырезали Его Божество.
Также в январе вся Индия отмечает васанта-панчами - первый день весны. В этот день празднуется явление Сарасвати Деви - богини мудрости, речи и изящных искусств.
В Индии в эти дни люди дарят Божествам белые и желтые цветы, сахар, мед, молоко, рис, одевают желтые одеяния, делают подарки учителям и брахманам как предсваитаелям Сарасвати Деви. Также можно сделать пожертвование на празднование Гаура-пурнимы.
28-го января в 14 часов мы проведем большую ягью, которая перейдет в концерт группы "Санкиртана-лила" и угощение.
Воскресная программа 29-го января также будет посвящена этому празднику.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Итак, ягья, венчающая обет пайо-врата, состоится в трайодаши, шестого марта в 17 часов ягья-холле храма Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты на Динамо. После ягьи будет пир. Преданные, соблюдающие врату в других городах (или которые не смогут участвовать в ягье), могут написать мне свои имена, чтобы мы их объявили перед Божествами по окончании ягьи во время пурна-ахути.

Ваш слуга

----------


## Махабхарата дас

20-го марта в поддержку Бхагавад-гиты состоится ягья в храме Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты. Начало в 11.00 
Пожалуйста приходите и поддержите нашу защиту наследия Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

15-го июня в храме Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисуты в славный день Индира экадаши состоится Нарасимха-ягья. Начало в 17.00. Проводить ее будет Шриман Шиталанга Гауранга прабху. Приносите с собой фрукты, цветы и другие подношения для Господа.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные! Приглашаем вас на лекции одного из самых больших знатоков и рассказчиков историй Вриндавана Дина Бандху прабху! В субботу(1.06) вечером, на воскресной программе(2.06) и утром в понедельник(3.06) он будет делиться с нами Кришна-катхой.

----------


## Костя

а в субботу во сколько примерно?

----------


## Dravida das

можно точное расписание?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

http://vioms.ru/email_lists/1

----------


## Dravida das

и где там время лекций указано?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

В субботу во время лекции по Бхагавад-Гите, в воскресенье лекция по программе, в понедельник на лекции по Шримад-Бхагавтам.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Праздник для Сударшана-чакры и Ананта-шеши

В воскресенье, 7 июля, мы приглашаем всех преданных принять участие в абхишеке и ягье для Сударшана-чакры и Божества Ананта-шеши, начало церемоний в 12 часов. Во время этого поклонения мы можем просить Господа о благословениях на преданное служение и защите от всяческих напастей.
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж о Сударшана-чакре (заключительное слово после установления Сударшана-чакры на крыше храма на Динамо):
Чакра – это символ Господа Вишну, поэтому над всем храмами Господа Вишну должна обязательно быть Его чакра. Она защищает как сам храм, так и всю территорию вокруг него.
Сударшана-чакра – главное оружие Господа Вишну. И это символ вечно вращающегося времени. Сударшана означает «прекрасный». Время в материальном мире завораживает каждого человека, заставляя его неотрывно смотреть на изменения, которые оно производит. Это тонкая энергия Господа, которая кладет всему начало, которая позволяет поддерживать все в этом мире, и которая, в конечном счете, разрушает все.
Мы установили чакру на нашем храме для того, чтобы наш храм находился под защитой. И чтобы все люди, которые приходят сюда, чувствовали защиту Господа.
Говорится, что получить даршан чакры – это все равно что получить даршан самих Божеств. Так что отныне Божества будут давать Свой даршан не только прихожанам, но также всем остальным прохожим и «проезжим» - таким образом эти люди будут очищаться.
В этом и есть смысл сегодняшней церемонии – мы просим, чтобы Сударшана-чакра защищал нас, чтобы, с помощью своей непостижимой энергии, он позволил нам развиваться и расширяться.
У Господа Маха-Вишну пять видов оружия. Это диск Сударшана, раковина Панчаджанья, палица Каумодаки, меч Нандака и луг Шарнга. Господь – Творец, Хранитель и Разрушитель Вселенных, Он не нуждается в оружии. Поэтому великие святые считают все это скорее украшениями Господа. Эти предметы – символическое орудие, с помощью которого Господь исполняет Свои намерения.
Среди всех видов оружия Господа, Сударшана-чакра - наиболее могущественное.
В священных писаниях приводится множество историй, связанных с Сударшана-чакрой. Так, в Вишну-пуране рассказывается, что этот диск был создан Вишвакармой из солнечных лучей. (Сударшана – вечный спутник Господа Нараяны на Вайкунтхе, в данном случае описано его проявление в материальном мире). Также Сударшана-чакра упоминается в Бхагаватам – в связи с историями Мохини-мурти, освобождения Шишупалы, Дурвасы Муни и Махараджи Амбариши, слона Гаджендры.
Говорится, что Сударшана-чакра всегда находится рядом с Господом Вишну. Когда Господь, явившись как Вараха-аватара, убивал Хираньякшу, Сударшана принял форму двух Его клыков. Когда Нрисимхадев разрывал грудь Хираньякашипу, когти на десяти Его пальцах были проявлением энергии Сударшаны. Точно так же во время явления Парашурама-аватары он принял облик топора, кодари. В Рама-лиле Сударшана стал пламенем. Всякий раз, когда Рама выпускал стрелу из Своего лука, она испускала огонь, истреблявший его противников. Этот лук и стрелы – воплощение Сударшаны.

Дополнительные молитвы и информацию о Сударшана-чакре и Ананта-шеше можно почитать на сайте dayalnitay.ru

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Неделю с завтрашнего дня в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты будет проходить всероссийский фестиваль Санкиртаны, на который съехалось более 70 ведущих распространителей книг Шрилы Прабхупады со всей России и СНГ. Преданные будут делиться друг с другом опытом проповеди. Каждый может послушать этих вайшнавов на лекциях по Шримад Бхагаватам и на воскресной программе 21-го июля. Можно помочь храму в проведении этого фестиваля: помочь чистить овощи и мыть кухню, пожертвовать деньги или продукты.

Расписание лекций:
17 Ср. ШБ 3.28.4 - Е.М. Анака Дуидубхи Прабху
18 Чт. ШБ 3.28.5-6 - Е.М. Баларама Прабху
19 Пт. ШБ 3.28.7-9 - Е.М. Сита Ласай Прабху
20 Сб. Ч.Ч.Ади-лила 3.12 - Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
21 Вс. ШБ 3.28.10-11 - Е.М. Кришна Баларам Прабху
21 Вс. - Воскресная программа, посвященная Санкиртана-ягье

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Радхе! Радхе!
Дорогие друзья! 4 мая 2015 года с большой радостью приглашаем Вас на светлый праздник явления в наш мир Шри Радха Рамана - самопроявленного Божества Кришны. Любовь такого чистого преданного как Шри Гопал Бхакта Госвами подарила нам удивительно красивую форму Господа - Шри Радха Рамана, который сохранил транцендентную красоту и любовь духовного мира. Божество Шри Радха Раман проявилось из одной шалаграма-шилы Гопала Бхакта Госвами в день полнолуния месяца Ваишакха (апрель/май) в 1542 году. 
Явление Радхарамана празднуется в храме во Вриндаване каждый год в мае. Божество омывают более 100 литрами молока с сахаром и шафраном, гхи, и медом, а потом раздают этот нектарный напиток всем прихожанам храма и жителям Вриндавана. В этом году день явления празднуют 4 мая. 
Программа праздника в Москве:
16:00-17:30 - ягия
18:00-19:30 - киртан с Битту Малликом
20:00-21:00 - прасад из храма Радха Рамана и московские угощения.
Для грамотной организации праздника нам необходимо знать количество гостей. Намерение о своем участии в любой части программы, пожалуйста, озвучьте по тел: +79261734788. 
С трепетом и радостью ждем всех, кого наш Любимый Радха Раман джи приглашает на свой день рождения!
Кто хочет участвовать в подготовке праздника и/или пожертвовать деньги на его проведение, пожалуйста или напишите смс или позвоните по тел:+79261734788 Тулси (Светлана)

Шри Радха Раман Лал ки Джай!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные !

Рады Вам сообщить, 14 мая (в четверг) в 18:00 Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж прочтет очередную лекцию семинара
"Код сампрадайи" в Центре индийской культуры Шри-Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.

Добро пожаловать!

По всем вопросам обращайтесь, пожалуйста, по тел. 8 909 935-16-79; 8 (499) 608 12 49 (секретариат Центра).

Прямая трансляция - http://indian-centre.ru/poklonenije/translyatsiya/



http://vedamedia.ru/live/
для мобильных устройств и радио-трансляция:

http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...=353&Itemid=90

Адрес Центра индийской культуры: Москва, ул. Куусинена, д.19 а. Проезд метро до ст. "Полежаевская" (первый вагон из центра), далее любым общественным транспортом или маршруткой (троллейбус №43 и №65, автобус №48 и №64) до остановки «Центральный Д/к ВОС». Отдельный вход справа.

В служении Вам,
секретариат Центра индийской культуры Шри Шри Даял Нитай Шачисуты

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! 
В эти благоприятные дни Вараха двадаши и Нитьянанда-траёдаши, пожалуйста, помолитесь за замечательного Махараджа, Кадамба Канада Свами, который сегодня будет оперироваться второй раз. Несколько дней тому назад у него был диагностирован раком. Это прекрасный преданный, глубоко изучающий Гаура лилу, и знаменитый своими экстатическими киртанами!
Завтра, 20 февраля, на ягье в 16 часов мы будем отдельно молиться о нем!



Подробнее о Махарадже:
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кадамба_Канана_Свами

----------


## Сундаралал дас

Сценожурнал "ДУХОВКА" выпуск №1 "Приоткрытие"
Описание:
Творческая гильдия КАНА рада пригласить Вас на свой отчетный концерт. Это первый наш выход на публику в таком составе. Мы готовим для Вас серию вечеров в формате СЦЕНОЖУРНАЛА. Что это токае, спросите Вы. Это периодическое издание, журнал с набором рубрик и статей, но только не напечатанный на бумаге, а разыгранный прямо перед Вами, на сцене. Это музыкальные, театральные номера, экспозиции живописи и фото, а так же многое другое. И все это в режиме живого общения с Вами, в диалоге.
Наша гильдия образовалась четыре года назад. Среди нас есть актеры, художники, фотографы, сценаристы, музыканты, видеооператоры, режиссеры. Нас объединяет общий взгляд на творчество как на территорию бескорыстного служения истинным ценностям. В совместных проектах, за которые мы брались, что-то получалось, что-то - нет. Но за это время мы успели понять, что самое ценное в любом деле для нас - это сотрудничество, лишенное зависти и соперничества. Мы поняли, что сотрудничество - это и есть наш главный проект.
Такая творческая жизнь приносит нам радость, и этой радостью мы хотим поделиться.

Вход: свободные пожертвования
Ретрит-центр "Бесценные дары", большой зал.
м.Павелецкая, ул.Летниковская д.6А, стр.10 (по Летниковской ул. д.4 - проходная на территорию - красный трехэтажный кирпичный дом с треугольной крышей, далее по диагонали налево, белое двухэтажное здание, рядом с типографией "Группа М")
Местоположение:"БЕСЦЕННЫЕ ДАРЫ", м. Павелецкая, ул. Летниковская д.6А стр. 10
Начало:29 апреля в 19:00

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Мы очень счастливы пригласить Вас на
ПЕРВЫЙ РЕТРИТ «БХАГАВАТАМРИТА»
Е.С. ШАЧИНАНДАНА СВАМИ 

Этот РЕТРИТ даст каждому из нас редчайшую возможность полностью погрузиться в нектар  Шримад-Бхагаватам, в размышления о Господе, поможет научиться более качественно и внимательно воспевать Святые Имена. Этот РЕТРИТ – очень мощная перезагрузка нашей духовной жизни, новая ступень на пути к Господу. 

В суете повседневности мы часто можем забывать о самом главном – внутренней связи с Господом. Часто, сами того не замечая, мы теряем эту связь, или она становится слабее. Но в повседневной жизни мы в особенности должны научиться ставить Кришну в центр, потому что, если в центре нашей жизни не Кришна, то наше ложное эго занимает Его место. Это делает нашу жизнь лишенной духовных красок, лишенной присутствия Кришны. И тогда у нас возникает вопрос: «А как же поставить Кришну в центр нашей жизни?»

Единственный, самый могущественный метод, благодаря которому все остальное придет в гармонию само собой – это воспевание Святого Имени и слушание об играх Господа, когда мы приходим в общество чистого преданного, в общество других вайшнавов и просто слушаем о Господе, и воспеваем Его Имена, вкладывая в это всю энергию нашего сердца, нашего сознания. И тогда действительно происходит чудо, которое невозможно описать с помощью логики, происходит что-то невероятное. Благодаря этому наше сердце преображается и становится достойным местом, куда может прийти и поселиться Господь. 

РЕТРИТ «БХАГАВАТАМРИТА»  может подарить каждому из нас возможность научиться сохранять внутреннюю связь с Господом в каждый момент нашей жизни.

ОСТАЛОСЬ ВСЕГО 5 ДНЕЙ ДЛЯ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ. ПО СЧАСТЛИВОЙ СЛУЧАЙНОСТИ ДЛЯ ВАС ОСТАЛОСЬ НЕСКОЛЬКО СВОБОДНЫХ МЕСТ 

Пожалуйста, не упустите такую редкую возможность поучаствовать в этом удивительном событии! РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА РЕТРИТ - WWW.HOLYNAME.RU

----------

